# Has anyone any experience with Talk Talk?



## Sadie11 (8 Feb 2009)

Has anyone any experience with Talk Talk?

We are looking at the talk number 3 international package

39.99 per month 

includes line rental + local and international calls

one year contract


----------



## lowdenclear (10 Feb 2009)

I have had horrendous experiences with TalkTalk (in N. Ireland)... especially their broadband!  The phone line would also randomly stop working too, and would drop calls on occasion.  The broadband, however, was nothing short of glorified dial-up!  When it felt like connecting, that is...  And if you received a call, it would drop the connection and you'd often even have to reboot before it would connect again.

And don't even START me on the customer "service"....

In saying that, this was all in and around the Belfast area, so it may be different elsewhere.  But seeing as you asked, I thought I'd share.


----------



## One (10 Feb 2009)

I was with Talk Talk for a while. Quickly returned to Eircom.


----------



## colm (10 Feb 2009)

I had terrible experience with them.
A rep called to the door one night promising me the moon stars & sky.
I was with BT for voice & data & he said that was no problem.
Luckily I checked this out before the transfer was compleated & found I would have to be changing back to Eircom.
I got a terrible run around when I tried to cancel also..
Best to keep away!!!


----------



## Technologist (11 Feb 2009)

Sadie11 said:


> Has anyone any experience with Talk Talk?


I had big problems with them cold-calling me and even though each time I'd tell them not to call me again & point out that I was on the 'do-not-call' list, they'd ring again. Also, they refused to provide a managers name and the address of the company's registered office. I think some of the calls were from foreign companies to whom they contracted to do their marketing using automatic-dialer programs that would ring you at different times of the day until they caught you at home.

Eventually, after many incidents, I reported them to the DPC and as a result of mine and many other complaints, they stopped.

I still don't know how they got a hold of my personal contact details.


----------



## moe1013 (28 Feb 2009)

Just to give the opposite view...

Have been with them for several years now with no problems. The main reason I went with them is the free unlimited calls to the UK and USA on that package. If you will use them it's a complete no brainer. We spend hours on the phone each month for free.

Have never found another package from another operator that can match, but open to suggestions...


----------



## casey1 (1 Jul 2009)

Sadie11 said:


> Has anyone any experience with Talk Talk?
> 
> We are looking at the talk number 3 international package
> 
> ...


----------



## casey1 (1 Jul 2009)

hi sadie 11

i am just wondering if you got sorted with talk talk, i am having a huge problem with them. the sale agent told me there was on contract with them, i would be asked question but just say yes to the questions. when i canx with them i got a bill in the post for €2100.00 for the remainder of the contract (a 24month one). which i knew nothing about untill i canx i did as when wanting to change over was there any penilities i was told no.


----------



## Sadie11 (1 Jul 2009)

I didnt go ahead with the contract with talk talk  found there customer service very bad  also heard their broadband very unreliable I now with Bt and are very happy with their service


----------



## g1g (1 Jul 2009)

no problems with them. Been with them for years. Only probably was them spelling my address correctly even though I rang them twice about it.  I don't know how the post sorting office makes out my address from it 'cause I don't understand it at all!


----------



## VOR (4 Aug 2009)

I am an Eircom customer but use talk talk for international calls. I just dial 13636 before dialling the international code and I then pay talk talk and not eircom. Calls are roughly 7c a minute to the US for land lines or US mobiles. Have used the service for 6 years and have never had any problems. They bill me every month separately to eircom.


----------



## tigra (4 Aug 2009)

Was with Talk Talk for about a year and even after I moved they still kept taking money out of my bank account. After months of calls to them I finally had to take them to the small claims court to get my money back. Believe me - Stay away from them.


----------



## jrewing (5 Aug 2009)

moe1013 said:


> Just to give the opposite view...
> 
> Have been with them for several years now with no problems...


 
We have the same package for over 2 yrs now, no problems of note.  In fact, when we did have a problem with the internet a few months, my wife said that their tech support was excellent in resolving it quickly.

I switched because they were simply much cheaper than Eircom.


----------



## jif_000 (23 Sep 2009)

My experience are worst.  Have you ever heard of unlimited internet but there's a limit on it?
Well mind has... I always ask them is your broadband has a limit, they said to me no, our broadband has no limit...  
btw, im with talktalk... and there crazy...


----------

